
OneSwarm: Privacy preserving P2P - chaostheory
http://oneswarm.cs.washington.edu/
======
lutorm
One of their papers, about how easy it is to implicate an innocent host in a
BitTorrent exchange, was kind of interesting. They managed to get DMCA
takedown notices for their printers...

